# ersten 5 sekunden wegschneiden aber wie?



## Mann-im-Mond (14. Januar 2006)

hallo, ich suche ein programm wo man die ersten 5. sekunden abschneiden kann ^^ ..  weil ich hab runf 1oo lieder wodie ersten 5 sekunden rauschen ist.. am besten muss das natürlich so ein befehl geben un dann das der von allen liedern die 5 sekunden cuttet

mfg chris


----------



## laCrizz (15. Januar 2006)

Hier  ein kostenloser Audioeditor. Einfach die ersten 5 Sekunden markieren und löschen.


----------



## chmee (15. Januar 2006)

hm, per Batch fällt mir auf Anhieb nur Soundforge ein. Vielleicht kannst Du irgendwo
die Version 5 billig abstauben. Damit kannst Du den gesamten mp3-Ordner beschneiden
und nicht jedes mp3 einzeln. newa ?!

 chmee


----------



## Mann-im-Mond (17. Januar 2006)

ok vielen dank


----------

